# Ordered 12lb of KOH instead NaOH



## RhondaJ (Jan 12, 2015)

Guess I'll be making a butt load of liquid soap and shaving soap. :Kitten Love:

Can't believe I ordered the wrong stuff. That's what I get for clicking "order now" without paying attention.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate when I do stuff like that! I seriously irritate myself sometimes so I feel your aggravation.:x Hope you don't growl every time you make liquid and shaving soap from now on, lol!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 12, 2015)

Liquid and cream soap is a whole new animal!  I think it's more similar to HP than CP but love that you don't have to wait for liquid soap to cure.  Cream soap is more frustrating because it really needs months to properly 'rot'.  You'll have plenty of fun with 12lbs of KOH . . . I see lots of soaping in your future 

ETA:  apologies RhondaJ, just saw you posted in one of the shaving soap threads so obviously you have plenty of experience.  Maybe you can share some tips on shaving soaps made with a KOH/NaOH mix.  I'm also a big tallow fan and one of my soaping buddies from out of town will be here this weekend . . . we are planning to attempt a shaving croap.


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 12, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Liquid and cream soap is a whole new animal!  I think it's more similar to HP than CP but love that you don't have to wait for liquid soap to cure.  Cream soap is more frustrating because it really needs months to properly 'rot'.  You'll have plenty of fun with 12lbs of KOH . . . I see lots of soaping in your future
> 
> ETA:  apologies RhondaJ, just saw you posted in one of the shaving soap threads so obviously you have plenty of experience.  Maybe you can share some tips on shaving soaps made with a KOH/NaOH mix.  I'm also a big tallow fan and one of my soaping buddies from out of town will be here this weekend . . . we are planning to attempt a shaving croap.



I'm still tinkering with my shaving soap recipe, but so far I've found I like this combo the best. The tallow adds so much to the recipe, I love it! this was a 10 oz batch I did last for testing so you can adjust the water amount as needed to dissolve your lye(s)

50% Stearic Acid
24% Tallow
20% Coconut
6% Castor

70% KOH, 30% NaOH - dissolved in 2oz water - remainder of liquid was split between Aloe Gel from my plants in the yard and coconut milk

1.5 oz glycerin added after cook. ( you want this at about 15% of your total oil weight )
2% superfat after cook using 1/2 cocoa butter / 1/2 shea butter


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 12, 2015)

KristaY said:


> I hate when I do stuff like that! I seriously irritate myself sometimes so I feel your aggravation.:x Hope you don't growl every time you make liquid and shaving soap from now on, lol!



It's frustrating for sure, but on the bright side...now I have a good reason to finally make some cream soap and make a ton more shaving soap and liquid soaps lol


----------



## Susie (Jan 13, 2015)

I had to stop ordering stuff in the middle of the night.  LOL  Too many errors.  Now I only let myself put items into the basket at night.  Actual ordering must be done when fully awake.


----------

